# Do I need Multiple iLoks with Master and Slave?



## jononotbono (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi,

Sorry if this is an obvious question but I am about to embark on setting up my first Mac and PC slave together. I Use Cubase Pro 8.5 with VEPro. I have ordered a second eLicencer key so I can obviously use both Cubase an VEPro on both computers but I just suddenly thought, what about my iLok 2 Key? Do I need a second iLok2 key so I have one in each computer? 

Thanks

Jono


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 22, 2016)

The quick answer is yes.

If you want to use two sample libs (or plugs) simul that are on two computers, you need two iLoks. Unless you just want to use one at a time, and are willing to move the iLok back and forth.

Cheers.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks. Makes sense. Although something that is confusing me is, for example, I am renting Eastwest Composer Cloud until I can afford to buy the HW Orchestra outright and I would like to have HW Strings and Brass on one computer and the rest on the second. Do I have to buy another Composer cloud license to do this. I apologise for my ignorance of such matters.


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 22, 2016)

Not sure. I know that with some libs, EW gives you a 2nd lic for free. So, for ex., I have two HB licenses, so that I can use it on two different machines simul (two iLoks), but only paid for one.

Best bet here is to ask EW.

Cheers.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks again.


----------



## jonathanwright (Feb 22, 2016)

For Composer Cloud libraries they need to be on the same computer, unless you buy a second subscription.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 23, 2016)

jonathanwright said:


> For Composer Cloud libraries they need to be on the same computer, unless you buy a second subscription.




Thanks man! I actually messaged Jay about Composer Cloud and Multiple computers. Turns out the only solution to be able to split the Libraries across multiple computers, without having to have multiple Composer Cloud Subscriptions, is to just buy the software. Which to be fair is what I would prefer to do. All these extra monthly Bills are mounting up and by the time I have paid rental on Composer Cloud twice or even thrice (I think getting a second slave will be on the cards at some point haha), I could have bought the license and have use of it forever more and before my MA Degree is even finished. That's a no brainer. 

I'm certainly not into the idea of having to buy all my software twice so I guess a lot of planning of what goes where is necessary.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 23, 2016)

Seperating licences is not possible indeed, but if you look at your iLok account online you see how many licences you have per library.

Also there you can ( best done via local app iLok licence manager) indicate where you want to put your licence on. You have the choice to either put it on an PC/ Mac or iLok.
So you dont need necessarily more iLok adapters.


----------



## jonathanwright (Feb 23, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Thanks man! I actually messaged Jay about Composer Cloud and Multiple computers. Turns out the only solution to be able to split the Libraries across multiple computers, without having to have multiple Composer Cloud Subscriptions, is to just buy the software. Which to be fair is what I would prefer to do. All these extra monthly Bills are mounting up and by the time I have paid rental on Composer Cloud twice or even thrice (I think getting a second slave will be on the cards at some point haha), I could have bought the license and have use of it forever more and before my MA Degree is even finished. That's a no brainer.
> 
> I'm certainly not into the idea of having to buy all my software twice so I guess a lot of planning of what goes where is necessary.



What I've tended to do is put my purchased EW libraries on the slave (as they're usually the Diamond versions) then use the CC on my iMac. Keeps things neat in my head!


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 23, 2016)

Great advice. Thanks. I have actually ordered a 2nd iLok2 key just in case I need the options. I own EW Spaces so therefore might put that on the Master computer and then Slave the CC (the Slave is where my main 1tb SSD is) until I can afford a second 1tb SSD and then buy the Libraries I want.


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 23, 2016)

...you don't the physical key. In the ilok manager you can freely swap authorisations between computers and keys.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 23, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> ...you don't the physical key. In the ilok manager you can freely swap authorisations between computers and keys.



Does this work for all Licenses or are we just talking about East West? If you don't need Multiple iLoks that would make me feel rather happy.


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 23, 2016)

I transferred Softube and EW to machine licenses the other day. I think you need to check by library...


----------

